# Kindle for my sister-in-law



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My sister-in-law was just diagnosed with breast cancer. 

She'll be in chemo for 4 months. My wife and I are discussing whether we should buy her a Kindle, to help her pass the time during chemo treatments. Plus, we think she'd enjoy being on KindleBoards a lot..!! 

Any thoughts on that? Also, can you tell me what the current lag time is between ordering and shipping of Kindles?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now, Amazon's "Buy a Kindle" page says:
"This item is not immediately available to ship. (Usually ships within 2 to 3 weeks.)"

Anyone with recent experience on how long it actually took vs. what Amazon indicated?  It seems to me that they generally overstate the wait, from what I've seen here on the board.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, you've done so much for Amazon & Kindle, they should hand deliver one to you tomorrow!  

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey you don't even have your own Kindle yet!    You are a very thoughtful man.

Putting sister in law in my prayers.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

harvey, she would love it! what a kind thoughtful thing to do  your sister-in-law and your whole family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey, you've done so much for Amazon & Kindle, they should hand deliver one to you tomorrow!
> 
> Betsy


What an awesome idea, Harvey! Hope the wait isn't too long.


----------



## DebT (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered yesterday and it is still a 2-3 week lag....
Maybe you could call it in and explain the situation and see if they can push it through...I would let you cut in front of me in line for the little boost....
I had a mass removed six years ago....it was a long and tiring event....my prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I ordered mine 8 days ago.  Still waiting.  My delivery date is set for 1-4 December.  I am hoping it will be here yesterday.    

I'm sure your sister-in-law would love a Kindle.  Who in their right mind wouldn't?(someone in their left mind?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously, we all think it's a great idea!  As Vampyre said, who wouldn't want a Kindle?  And it's a oving and very generous thing, too, Harvey.  We'll all send postive vibes your way for quick shipment!  That being said, if you haven't ordered yet, the sooner you order the sooner it will get here.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sorry to hear that Harvey. She'll be in my thoughts and prayers. I think she'd love a Kindle...will definitely help to keep her mind occupied during some difficult times.*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all so much. Carrie (my wife) and I are committed to getting this asap for her sister Laura.

(She and her three sisters are named Laura, Mary, and Carrie. Trivia question: what popular book series has sisters with those same three names?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thank you all so much. Carrie (my wife) and I are committed to getting this asap for her sister Laura.
> 
> (She and her three sisters are named Laura, Mary, and Carrie. Trivia question: what popular book series has sisters with those same three names?)


Little House!

Do I win something? Huh? Huh?



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Drat I was too late.  I knew the answer to.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

She would love it, keeping all the family in my prayers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Little House!
> 
> Do I win something? Huh? Huh?
> 
> ...


You are fast!! Yes, you win bragging rights!

My wife is "baby Carrie".


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think that's a wonderful gift, Harvey.

I'm sending healing energy to Laura.

L


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey
   She'll will love it. You are truly a very caring man, both you and your family will be in my prays.  I hope your sister in law get well soon.

your truly 
Jodi and Faith


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lighting candles for a speedy recovery.  If someone bought me a Kindle, I'd get better fast so I could spend a good long time with him/her.  

Maybe you could put a couple of happy, inspirational books on it for her.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey, maybe you could appeal to someone at Amazon on behalf of your sil and they would rush you one?? Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Harvey!  My mom has breast cancer and colon cancer.  She has been in chemo since Aug. and is doing really well.  I got her a Kindle via the Oprah promotion.  I guess I really lucked out...  With free shipping, I purchased it on Thurs and got it by Mon.  I know there is a backlog now.  Anyway...  She took hers to her last chemo treatment and was awed over it.  My mom was always a reader, but is now addicted to her Kindle.  I bought it as an XMAS gift and gave it to her right away because I thought having over 200 real books at home, that she might return it(with the 30 day return).  I was wrong.  I'm glad I gave it to her and it's worth every penny seeing her enjoyment.  I know your sister-in-law is going through a difficult time...  A Kindle would surely brighten her day!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Harvey -

I'm joining everyone else here in wishing you, your family, and your sister-in-law prayers and wishes for good health!  You are indeed a very giving person, both here on the Boards and in desiring to gift a Kindle.

I just wanted to add that I ordered my Kindle on October 31st and received on November 13, the first day of the range given for expected arrival.

Take care,

Marci


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I am Laura and new to the knowledge of Kindle and KindleBoards.  It is exciting to me and I have questions.  I am really interested in what kind of implications this may have on libraries, textbooks, and other things.  The idea that my college aged children could use their Kindle and buy their textbooks seems so sensible.  This all may have been already talked about but I have not read all the boards.  Also, I don't have a Kindle yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura said:


> Hi, I am Laura and new to the knowledge of Kindle and KindleBoards. It is exciting to me and I have questions. I am really interested in what kind of implications this may have on libraries, textbooks, and other things. The idea that my college aged children could use their Kindle and buy their textbooks seems so sensible. This all may have been already talked about but I have not read all the boards. Also, I don't have a Kindle yet.


Laura, you are in good company, even our grand Poobah (pookah? ), Harvey doesn't have a Kindle (yet). Congratulations on your first post!

Digital books are such a new and burgeoning field, it's hard to say what the implications will be, except that some libraries are already lending e-books, though that's not available for the Kindle.

You can search the boards by typing your search word in the box in the upper right hand corner of any KindleBoard page. Note that to search the entire Board, I think you have to be at the home page, otherwise it only searches the board you are in (I think). Also, we have a FAQ on the Kindle here at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.0.html

And we have a whole bunch of people who love answering questions!

Welcome!

Betsy


----------



## DebT (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome Laura!!!
I was a lurker on the Amazon boards for months and then followed Leslie here and prefer here....the folks are great!!! Waiting to order was the longest wait...I worked a third job to designate the money to the kindle....finally!!!!
I just ordered my kindle on Friday....I lurked the boards and the free book sites that everyone shared in my wait ....now anxiously await the arrival....I have learned sooooo much from everyone here already...I feel like I will be fine upon arrival day....
Welcome and have fun


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Laura!! If you stay around for very long, you will be hooked... Next thing you know, you will be a Kindle owner, too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Laura. You will  learn everything you need to know here... and you MUST get a Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Laura, I am so pleased that you joined these boards!

Laura is one of my favorite people and also happens to be my sister-in-law. 

Now we don't have to phone each other anymore. We can use these boards!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Laura, welcome! Glad to have you here.

Harvey started this forum last November and I joined in April. It was sort of quiet. Then in the end of October, I invited about 500 of my nearest and dearest Kindle friends to come visit and we've been bogeying in the living room ever since. LOL. This is a fun and talkative group who are passionate about their Kindles.

Questions are always welcome!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Quiet? All you could hear were crickets in here. 

Then Leslie showed up and it's been a party ever since!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hey Laura, welcome! Glad to have you here.
> 
> Harvey started this forum last November and I joined in April. It was sort of quiet. Then in the end of October, I invited about 500 of my nearest and dearest Kindle friends to come visit and we've been bogeying in the living room ever since. LOL. This is a fun and talkative group who are passionate about their Kindles.
> 
> ...


We do break a lamp occasionally, but Harvey doesn't seem to mind.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, and all these dogs that people have! I'm glad most of them are house-broken.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yeah, and all these dogs that people have! I'm glad most of them are house-broken.


The dogs or the people? 

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yeah, and all these dogs that people have! I'm glad most of them are house-broken.


and no fleas either!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Laura. Welcome.    Everyone here is talkative, I hope you can keep up.    Well.... I can't. LOL


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Laura...I joined before Kindle arrived and have learned so much about how to use him, by the time I recieved him I already knew what to do. Keep reading the boards and you will find so much wealth of information.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

I have GREAT news!  I have the best friends in the world!  Today, as a special gift I got a KINDLE!  In about two weeks I will be able to really experience everything I read about on here!
Also, the administrator to this site, Harvey is a GREAT guy!  He knows a lot about technology and has taught me plenty.  If he would hurry up and get a KINDLE he could probably add even more to the boards!  If I get my KINDLE by Thanksgiving, I'll let him use mine.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> I have GREAT news! I have the best friends in the world! Today, as a special gift I got a KINDLE! In about two weeks I will be able to really experience everything I read about on here!
> Also, the administrator to this site, Harvey is a GREAT guy! He knows a lot about technology and has taught me plenty. If he would hurry up and get a KINDLE he could probably add even more to the boards! If I get my KINDLE by Thanksgiving, I'll let him use mine.


*LOL Laura!!!! Welcome aboard...glad to have you here )*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura--

Congratulations!!!  You are going to LOVE your Kindle!

And yes, we're anxious for Harvey to get his Kindle.  It'll be great when he can actually touch one!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Laura said:


> I have GREAT news! I have the best friends in the world! Today, as a special gift I got a KINDLE! In about two weeks I will be able to really experience everything I read about on here!
> Also, the administrator to this site, Harvey is a GREAT guy! He knows a lot about technology and has taught me plenty. If he would hurry up and get a KINDLE he could probably add even more to the boards! If I get my KINDLE by Thanksgiving, I'll let him use mine.


That's _wonderful_, Laura! Welcome to this great group of people. You will have such a good time admiring & using your Kindle. We are so _*blessed*_ to have Harvey on Kindle Boards. I hope you don't have a hard time fending him off when it arrives LOL...

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Laura... I am so excited for you. I have a good friend named Laura that I wish I could get her one, too! Now you have time to learn all about it and when it arrives you will be ready to go. That is the way is was for me!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome..I am new here to but you can't tell that by my post count.. I have been busy hehehe.  I am still waitng for mine to be shipped.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to add a little bit to what Laura said - - because I feel that you all are now part of this story. 

Laura, as you know, is my sister-in-law. She lives in Georgia, a few hours south of Atlanta. I admire a lot about her. She is the most completely unassuming person I know. She has an amazing curiosity. She loves camping and bicycling. She loves her three children and husband. She has a great sense of humor. She has an uncomplaining attitude. She loves life! She is a great girl, and our whole family thinks the world of her, even though she teases me mercilessly about my Canadian accent. 

As some of you know, Laura is about to spend some long days in the hospital as she enters into chemo treatments over the next few months. 

Based on the enthusiasm of ALL OF YOU in these boards, my wife Carrie and I were thinking it would be fun to get Laura a Kindle to help get through those long days. At this point, no one in our extended family has one, so our inspiration to do this has truly come from you KindleBoards members. 

At around the same time, her neighbourhood friends were also thinking that a Kindle would be great for Laura. They contacted my wife and, long story short, many people are chipping in to make this happen.  

So we let Laura know this tonight! Here's how that went down. Some of her friends showed up at her place, to toast some good news from the doctor (which basically indicated that she is healthy enough to undergo the chemo). Then, in what was clandestinely prearranged, my wife Carrie called (from Washington State where we live). She let Laura know we'd all ordered a Kindle for her, and that it was from everybody she was surrounded by and some others as well. We also got her an Amazon gift certificate so she can start downloading as soon as it arrives. 

Laura's reaction was great! We heard her say "Y'all are in on this??" to her friends in the room, and much laughter. It was fun to have this moment with Laura surrounded by her friends. She seemed delighted - - and we were pleased that we managed to pull this off without letting the cat out of the bag. 

Laura said "Oh Harvey will be so jealous!". 

She is right! Enjoy, Laura. I hope it gets there soon!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

As I read Harvey's sweet remarks, I have to tell you the whole thing was like a Hallmark moment commercial for Kindle!  Really!  I have the best family and friends in the world!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura, that is the best story!

And now you have a whole bunch of Kindle friends, too, here on the board.

We're all sending prayers, good vibes and thoughts, and anything else we've got your way for this journey.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Laura on your kindle, you will love it!! Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.   Lean on us when you need a friend. We are crazy enough to cheer you up.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! That was a great story, very touching.  It sounds like Laura and I are almost neighbors.  I'm on the Frapper map so I have no qualms about saying where I live here.  

Ever hear of Blackshear GA?  It's about 10 miles NE of Waycross about 45 miles from Brunswick.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

You DO have some great friends, and relatives, Laura.  How thoughtful!

I'm all misty-eyed now.  Hallmark commercials make me cry too...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vampyre said:


> Wow! That was a great story, very touching. It sounds like Laura and I are almost neighbors. I'm on the Frapper map so I have no qualms about saying where I live here.
> 
> Ever hear of Blackshear GA? It's about 10 miles NE of Waycross about 45 miles from Brunswick.


Hmm, I've never heard of any of those three places... but I bet my in-laws have.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

What a sweet gift Laura, you are truly blessed with many friends who care about you.

I will put you in my prayer journal for healing.

Harvey, you really know how to pull things off and surprise people! Aye, Mister Canadian


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

As I said before, Laura, I am sooooo excited for you! Sounds like you are surrounded by loving family and friends! My prayers are with you as you face the days ahead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, I've never heard of any of those three places... but I bet my in-laws have.


Guess you have to whip out your Google maps Harvey.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey,

So sorry for the struggles your sis-in-law is going through.  I am sure that the Kindle would be a wonderful gift for her!  My aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer recently, and her family pitched in to buy her an iPod (my aunt is 69 and NOT a techno-gadget type of gal).  But she loved having something to take her mind off the chemo "drama".  I'm sure the Kindle would deliver a similar effect!

Sending prayers her way...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all, your comments mean a lot to me and my family. Today is Laura's first day of chemo, so we are hoping that that goes well. Evidently the discomfort associated with it won't kick in for a week or so - right about Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad the first one is behind her. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way Laura.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I can find you if I have to! 

I asked my wife (who was born and raised in Atlanta), and she knows of those places - and Brunswick in particular. 

We're heading to Georgia for Thanksgiving - - I hope it's sunny there. We are due for some of that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

It's been sunny all week here but it's colder than usual.  It may warm up a bit by then.  It all depends on the jet stream.  If it gets pushed too far south it gets cold here.  It it stays up north where it belongs, it will be toasty here until  the middle of December at least.  Last winter was very mild.

Hope you all have a good trip and a good T'Day.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Loving, prayerful thoughts coming your way Laura.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Laura & Harvey -

Thank you both so much for sharing your story!  It was heartwarming.  As other have stated, wishes for good health & prayers abound for you and your extended family.

Sailor, I'm very appreciative of you Prayer journal.  I want to mention that now before I forget about again.

Peace,

Marci


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thank you all, your comments mean a lot to me and my family. Today is Laura's first day of chemo, so we are hoping that that goes well. Evidently the discomfort associated with it won't kick in for a week or so - right about Thanksgiving Day.


So sorry, I didn't see this post until now. I will keep Laura and Family in my prayers for peace, comfort, and complete healing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Laura's Kindle arrived today - one week early!!

And, her loving friends over-contributed for the Kindle, so she will also be getting a $300 Amazon gift certificate. 

That oughta keep her loaded with books for a while!! And maybe an accessory or two.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, that's great news, I know she'll love it and be so appreciative of it.  You all are great friends!!!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Laura's Kindle arrived today - one week early!!
> 
> And, her loving friends over-contributed for the Kindle, so she will also be getting a $300 Amazon gift certificate.
> 
> That oughta keep her loaded with books for a while!! And maybe an accessory or two.


WOO HOO Laura!! How exciting and $300 for books.   Sending best wishes and healing thoughts your way. Thanks for letting us know Harvey!

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow...that's the second Kindle story I cried over today. I'll have to clean my contacts soon.  _Don't know how I missed this thread before._

Laura, welcome to the board. Enjoy your new Kindle. You will soon be as addicted as the rest of us. 
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Harvey, it's been said before, but I'll say it again...You're a good guy.  
That's a great thing you all did. _(said in a southern accent)_


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura, I was personally touched by your story and wish you well.

Having a Kindle to calmly read during treatment will aid in your recovery.  Stress is not welcome there.
I am a 3 year survivor.  Attitude is everything.  With your support system, you will do well.

Best wishes


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Laura, I was personally touched by your story and wish you well.
> 
> Having a Kindle to calmly read during treatment will aid in your recovery. Stress is not welcome there.
> I am a 3 year survivor. Attitude is everything. With your support system, you will do well.
> ...


Congrats on being a 3 year survior Mumsicalwhimsy! Sending well wishes and continued healing thoughts your way. 

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on receiving your Kindle today Laura and heard you got $$$ too.  Hope you are doing well. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Take care!

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats on being a 3 year survior Mumsicalwhimsy! Sending well wishes and continued healing thoughts your way.


Mumsicalwhimsy, couldn't have said it better...ditto from me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Laura! You are still in my thoughts and prayers.

Mumsicalwhimsy, congrats on being a 3 year survivor!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looks like Christmas came early for Laura...woo hoo!!!

WTG on 3 years mumsical *


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Laura's Kindle arrived today - one week early!!
> 
> And, her loving friends over-contributed for the Kindle, so she will also be getting a $300 Amazon gift certificate.
> 
> That oughta keep her loaded with books for a while!! And maybe an accessory or two.


Merry Christmas, Laura!​
That is so awesome! Please, please tell us about your Kindle and name (if any) & if you are going use any of that $ for a different color or skin.

Now, about the impact of ereaders. My local public library already has a way of offering ebooks via a system called "Overdrive". The Kindle, I think, will have a great impact than others due to a) Whispernet and b) Amazon. Amazon has quite an extensive reach in selling, purchasing, and publishing that if they were to come up with a "educational" Kindle then yes, the Kindle will be a mainstream item like a cell phone. That said, I do believe that Amazon would face BIG resistance from textbook publishers make they make a good profit off of them.

Glad to see your post here and looking forward to many more as you are willing and able!

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Mumsicalwhimsy, congrats on being a 3 year survivor!

Congrats, and wishing you many more years to come.

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to both Laura and Whimsy!

Keep us posted on all your Kindle adventures...

L


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW!  You are all so supportive and welcoming!  Thanks so much.  Harv is right, my Kindle arrived yesterday and it made mine and my sisters day.  Kindlewidow says it was the perfect day for it to arrive siince I got all the hair that was left on my head cut off.  When we got home there it was!  I registered it and then read all the introductions.  I showed my friends that came by what it could do and then today I registered the gift cards and started making selections.  I already got a couple of books and a subscription for the AJC newspaper.  Actually, I decided to try the 14 day free trial newspaper.  Anyway, I am set for the next round of chemo.  I know it will be so useful.
Mumsicalwhimsy, I also congratulate you for being a 3 year survivor!  I know that your attitude got you through as it will continue!  And as my sister says....Go Fight Win!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great to hear from you Laura! Glad the Kindle arrived on the perfect day. Keeping you in our prayers.

Happy Kindling! and *GO FIGHT WIN!!!*

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura--

Kindle On and

Go! Fight!  Win!


Betsy


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

For those of you interested in keeping up with Laura's journey ...  you can find updates on 
www.gofightwin-laura.blogspot.com

Thanks for all of your good wishes.  She's a great sister and I know she's going to beat this thing.

Way to go mumsicalwhimsy on your 3 year survivor story! Cancer is a big fat drag, but you did it!!

-Kindlewidow
(on my way home to see my husband and girls)


GO! FIGHT! WIN!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Have a safe trip and thanks for the link to follow Laura.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link Kindlewidow. I hope you, Harvey and the girls have a good weekend.

*GO FIGHT WIN !!!*


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

It's so nice to meet you, Laura. You will be in my prayers during the difficult days ahead. The Kindle will be a blessing.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I will make frequent visits to the blog and offer prayers on your behalf Laura.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kindlewidow said:


> For those of you interested in keeping up with Laura's journey ... you can find updates on
> www.gofightwin-laura.blogspot.com
> 
> Thanks for all of your good wishes. She's a great sister and I know she's going to beat this thing.
> ...


Hey, I just saw the pic on the blog of Laura's Kindle. Nice!

A sweet thing that that family did for Laura at Thanksgiving - - everyone showed up on Thanksgiving Day wearing 'GoFightWin' T-shirts. Even the youngest baby there had a GoFightWin 'onesie'.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed the shirts in the photos, it was great. I know it was a source of love & encouragement for her.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link KW. I have added it to my favorites and will be keeping up with Laura's progress.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, Thank You Kindle Widow  

for posting the blog link and for all the support you are giving your sister.  I know it's hard yet try to take time for yourself so you can recharge and stay supportive.

I loved the fact that everyone was wearing "team" slogan shirts.  I know that mine & others' prayers + good wishes will be redoubling as the days go by...

Keep the updates coming!

Marci


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura, Love the Blog.... Hate the reason.
Stay positive... Go Fight and Win


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thinking of you today & everyday Laura. Lifting you in prayer.
Linda

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!*


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Linda!  After today just 6 more rounds.  I'm KINDLE ready!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> Thanks Linda! After today just 6 more rounds. I'm KINDLE ready!


WOO HOO only 6 more to go! Hope you love your Kindle as much as we all do.
Linda

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome Laura

Enjoy your kindle and as you read and hold it in your hands you will feel all the positive vibes from all the wonderful people here!
I have added you to my prayer list as well!

You will finish 6 in a flash!!!!

Go! ! Fight! ! Win!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's Laura with her Kindle, going through Round 2.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

WTG Laura, with that smile you will surely  

Go,  Fight,  Win!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link, we're going to be checking frequently and send all the prayers and positive energy that we can to Laura and cousin Phyllis, too!

Go Fight Win!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Still praying for you, Laura. Loved the picture!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the picture, Harvey.

Laura, keep Kindling and

*GO, FIGHT, WIN!*


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

I really have a positive feeling about all of this!  I'm a little shaky this morning but many people have given me a purpose to get up and Go Fight Win!  Thanks to all of you who are keeping up with this process.  I'm not kidding I'm really appreciative!  Also, in case you want to know, I am doing my part in spreading the news about KINDLE to all those people in Southwest Georgia!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura

Looking good, woman!  
I love that you have the support of this board... "strange"rs who care.  Family and friends are one thing... but, people you've not even met are rooting for your success.  That is pretty darned cool.  Hang tough.
Bioteen mouthwash was helpful with mouth sores for me.  It tends to be a top-shelf item at WalMart or Target but worth the effort to find it.  Down the line, when you have energy to spare, they also make gum.

Again, wishing you the best.
Julie


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep that positive attitude going Laura!  We'll all be here to support you through your battle!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am sending you lots of healing energy, Laura.

Go, fight, win!

Leslie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great picture Laura, you are looking good & so is your Kindle! Cute hat, when you are feeling better you will have to check out some of Betsy's moderator hats here on Kindleboards. She has quite a collection.  Keeping you in my prayers and sending healing thoughts your way.

Linda

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great smile Laura!!!

I'm curious...how long does a round of chemo take? I'm glad that you have your Kindle to help you pass the time *


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the uplifting thoughts, suggestions, and prayers.  I've kind of been out of the Kindle loop this past week.  Anyway, I'm doing ok.  Just finished Dewey on my Kindle.  Not bad.  I'm about to start Three Cups of Tea.  
Also, Linda, the first 3 rounds of chemo will take me around 4 hours.  It will be less time after that. Again, thanks to all of you!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura said:



> Thanks everybody for the uplifting thoughts, suggestions, and prayers. I've kind of been out of the Kindle loop this past week. Anyway, I'm doing ok. Just finished Dewey on my Kindle. Not bad. I'm about to start Three Cups of Tea.
> Also, Linda, the first 3 rounds of chemo will take me around 4 hours. It will be less time after that. Again, thanks to all of you!


Hi Laura!
Glad to hear you are doing ok. I've heard Three Cups of Tea is good, have it on my looonnggg wish list.  Take care. Continuing to lift you in prayer.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang in there Laura.  We are all rooting for you.  Your cheering section stretches from sea to shining sea and beyond.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Laura. Glad you are enjoying your Kindle. Lots of prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Laura said:


> Thanks everybody for the uplifting thoughts, suggestions, and prayers. I've kind of been out of the Kindle loop this past week. Anyway, I'm doing ok. Just finished Dewey on my Kindle. Not bad. I'm about to start Three Cups of Tea.
> Also, Linda, the first 3 rounds of chemo will take me around 4 hours. It will be less time after that. Again, thanks to all of you!


Laura -

You are more than welcome, and thanks for providing us with an update. You have tons of support here!

*Go Fight Win *

Happy Holidays,

Marci


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura, I feel for you.  It is simply NOT much fun.  
Pace yourself and find your happy place.
Everything else will be fine.  
Attitude is everything.

Keep smiling


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura had a rough day, today.
I know everyone wishes her a VERY Merry Christmas and a Healthy New Year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.  I hope that after a good night's sleep she may feel better.  Of course getting a good night's sleep may be difficult.  I hope she feels better soon.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year* to all of you at *Kindleboards.com*! I got a good nights rest and have been enjoying being with my family this morning. I like the slow pace and just being with everybody. I can not tell you how much I appreciate your care and concern for my situation. It means so much! 
Guess what? I got more gift certificates to Amazon for Kindle use! I know there are enough credits for me to be reading for a *LONG* time!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful Laura!  Glad you had a good night, there will be more of them than not!  Now to decide what to read first, what a pleasant problem.

Feliz Navidad


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you are having a good morning Laura!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you, Laura! I am sending healing energy. Congrats on all those gift certificates, I know they will be put to good use.

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Laura said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year* to all of you at *Kindleboards.com*! I got a good nights rest and have been enjoying being with my family this morning. I like the slow pace and just being with everybody. I can not tell you how much I appreciate your care and concern for my situation. It means so much!
> Guess what? I got more gift certificates to Amazon for Kindle use! I know there are enough credits for me to be reading for a *LONG* time!


Laura-

I'm so happy that you were able to simply relax and rest in the company of your loved ones.

Wishing you the best of health possible & a very blessed New Year full of Kindling fun,

Marci

*Go! Fight! Win!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I just found out in one of the other thread that you lived just 136 miles rom me.  When's visiting hours?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura, glad you were able to have a peaceful and happy Christmas!  Congratulations on the gift cards!

Sending more vibes your way!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Laura, so happy to hear you had a quiet, peaceful Christmas spent with loved ones. WOW, more Amazon gift cards, congrats! Continuing to keep you in my prayers and sending healing thoughts your way.

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hey there Laura...throwing out some good vibes your way. Happy New Year!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw on Laura's blog that she's starting round 3 of chemo today, good vibes everyone to Laura!
http://www.gofightwin-laura.blogspot.com/

Go! Fight! Win!

Betsy


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

My thoughts, prayers, and good vibes go out to you Laura!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy New Year Laura! Special prayers and thought for you today as you start round 3.

Linda

[size=10pt]*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sending you and your family the best of thoughts in the coming days.  
debbie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, Laura!


Go, fights, win!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

*GO FIGHT WIN* Laura

Hope all these good vibes are helping you. You have such a positive attitude you must be getting them!

HUGS and more HUGS (virtual ones because I know the other kind are not good right now)


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the good wishes!  I am doing fine right now.  I feel kind of light headed but I'm ok.  The best news was that my tumor has shrunk so much the doctor couldn't even locate it.  None the less, I still have to proceed with the rest of the treatments.  At least something is working!  
Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news Laura!!  Continuing to lift you in prayer.

Happy New year,

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!*


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW  great news.  Halleleuah!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonderful new!! Keep fighting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura said:


> Thanks everybody for the good wishes! I am doing fine right now. I feel kind of light headed but I'm ok. The best news was that my tumor has shrunk so much the doctor couldn't even locate it. None the less, I still have to proceed with the rest of the treatments. At least something is working!
> Happy New Year to you all.


Laura...LAURA...LAURA

That's great news!!

*GO FIGHT WIN!*

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We are celebrating with you, Laura. That is wonderful news and we are praying that the treatment keeps on doing its awful magic for you...


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Laura -

That's *incredibly good* news!

You must be thrilled about it and yet understand the need to keep going with the treatments.

I and others will continue our support for you,

Marci

*GO FIGHT WIN*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> Thanks everybody for the good wishes! I am doing fine right now. I feel kind of light headed but I'm ok. The best news was that my tumor has shrunk so much the doctor couldn't even locate it. None the less, I still have to proceed with the rest of the treatments. At least something is working!
> Happy New Year to you all.


*Awesome Laura ))*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Prayers are still in order but such wonderful news!

Good vibes and HUGS


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That is great news Laura! More prayers coming your way!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

You folks are the BEST!!!  I stand amazed at the support that surrounds me.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Big healing hugs to you, Laura. I have healing energy to give to you.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Laura!
I hope you have a great time in Atlanta and enjoy Grand Torino and Milk. I want to see both of those movies too. 
You go girl, at the YMCA everyday and taking a spinning class! Spinning ain't for sissy's!  

I ordered my Go!! Fight!! Win!! T-shirt today and everytime I wear it I will think of you.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. *Keep fighting Laura!*

Linda

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> The best news was that my tumor has shrunk so much the doctor couldn't even locate it.


That is the best news I've heard all day. I'm so happy for you! How much longer will you have to endure your treatment? We could help you count them down, if that would help.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

> I ordered my Go!! Fight!! Win!! T-shirt today and everytime I wear it I will think of you.


You are so nice to do that! Thanks Linda!

Both Grand Torino and Milk were wonderful! Grand Torino might have been my favorite Clint Eastwood movie and Sean Penn was unbelievable in Milk!

Thanks for keeping up....EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the movies Laura. I am looking forward to them. Keep fighting!

Linda


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

> How much longer will you have to endure your treatment?


I forgot to respond to you last night. Sorry. Unfortunately, I will have to continue with everything. I have 5 more rounds of chemo, surgery (based on genetic testing), radiation, and then finish out the "year" with the research drug. It's ok, especially since it seems to be working! Also, I'm surrounded (even in cyberspace) by an incredible support group!
Thanks.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good for your wonderful attitude Laura!  That is the biggest obstacle and you are handling it well.  We all are with you and love getting your posts.  You are in my thoughts a zillion times a day! so you are not alone.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Laura.... TODAY.
Sounds like you are getting good news...and faced with some tough decisions.
Best wishes to you.
Go Fight Win


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Laura! Have a good day...

L


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the many well wishes!  I been getting good news and closer to the end of the chemo treatments...well, half way through.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Laura - Since you were not on the calendar I was not sure of the date.  Glad you are half way through your treatment and hope you are still enjoying your kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday Laura. Happy to hear the news is good and you are half way through chemo. Continuing to lift you and yours in prayer!

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN !! LAURA*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Laura... still praying for you!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your continued good wishes for my birthday as well as for me.  I had my 5th round of chemo yesterday and have been pretty much out of it today.  All chemo meds are different so I'm not sure of the effects they will have on me.  I am about to try to walk around the block just to keep my legs moving.  The Neulasta shot I got this morning causes some bone discomfort and so I try to move around as I can.  
One bit of news that may interest you folks is that the women sitting next to me yesterday in chemo, looked over at me and saw me reading my Kindle.  She asked how I liked it and said she was going to bring hers next time.  Her sister, who was there with her told me that her husband has one and so they no longer share their books.  Looks like she will probably be buying a Kindle 2 soon.  I also gave this web site so maybe they will join the group.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Laura. And keep the kindle fires burning...LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang in there Laura! You are an inspiration to all of us. Keeping you in my prayers

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Laura - I wasn't sure it really was your birthday - so happy belated!  When you feel up to it you need to post about your seeing kindles in the wild!  Surprised your "neighbor" had not brought hers.

Good news on another session, one by one they are going away.  And thanks for your good attitude it sure keeps me grounded


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

You are something else.  Selling Kindles as you endure your treatment.    We've been having some great weather for walking around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day, Laura!!!!


Betsy


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU! Isn't it amazing how you can feel love without meeting someone in person! All of you have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Valentines Day to you - Happy Valentines Day to you oops wrong son for the day


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Good morning Laura!

I visit your blog often but decided to give you a shoutout today. Enjoy seeing pictures of you and your family and reading Steve and the kids comments.

If I lived closer I would be popping in to eat with you, all the food you are cooking sounds delish.  *Still * exercising, you go girl!
You are an amazing woman and an inspiration to many. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs,
Linda

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!! Laura!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

For those of you who haven't "met" Laura, she is my sister-in-law and she's going through chemo right now for breast cancer. She just finished the 7th of 8 chemo sessions, so the end of that stage of her treatment is in sight. And the treatment, thankfully, has been really doing its job - even though she has to deal with all of the discomforts and awfulness of chemo. 

Thank you for your note, Linda!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> For those of you who haven't "met" Laura, she is my sister-in-law and she's going through chemo right now for breast cancer. She just finished the 7th of 8 chemo sessions, so the end of that stage of her treatment is in sight. And the treatment, thankfully, has been really doing its job - even though she has to deal with all of the discomforts and awfulness of chemo.
> 
> Here's the story of how Laura got her Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,734.msg14257.html#msg14257
> 
> Thank you for your note, Linda!


Oops forgot the intro


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, Linda and Harv.  You are both mighty sweet to post about me.  I appreciate your thoughts and concern and would welcome any of you to come by.  I know we could cook up something and maybe even fit in a discussion about Kindles or whatever.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> Thanks, Linda and Harv. You are both mighty sweet to post about me. I appreciate your thoughts and concern and would welcome any of you to come by. I know we could cook up something and maybe even fit in a discussion about Kindles or whatever.


Sounds great! Laura are you in Atlanta? Is so we aren't that far from each other and I may have to pay you a visit one day.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So happy to hear that the treatments are coming to an end.  Glad to hear from you.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

She has my prayers, and hope she gets very healthy again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura--

I check your site periodically and send my prayers your way!  Be strong!

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Dear Laura,

    I am all teary learning how you received your Kindle and Amazon gift card.  You are greatly blessed to have such loving family and friends to support you.  It seems like the worst things that happen to all of us also bring the best gifts.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! Hope you're better soon Laura!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Laura, my hopes and prayers are with you.  So glad to hear that you are almost thru your treatments and doing so well.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Good luck on your therapy! My friend a few years ago had a cancer tumor in his lungs and he was able to kick the tumor's butt through chemo. Hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody!  It is really amazing to have so many people keeping up with me.  I appreciate all of you!  And Linda...I was in Atlanta this morning but I live in south GA.  Maybe we will meet up one day soon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Linda for the shoutout because I was wondering how Laura was doing!

Glad to hear things are better Laura - please keep us posted here as well as your blog (I don't do blogs or chats)


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to hear from you Laura.  Glad the treatments are almost over and wishing you well.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hey Laura...glad to read that you're almost done with your chemo treatments )) Be well!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of you who've been following and praying for Laura, Harvey's sister-in-law, her last chemo was to be today! Let's hope and pray that it went well, as Carrie (KindleWidow) wrote on the GoFightWin! blog: "Pray that this Thursday would be okay. Pray that the side effects will be miraculously less awful than usual. Pray for her as she faces the upcoming surgery (which I have mentioned, she isn't looking forward to..)...."

Laura, you're in our thoughts and prayers!

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura you are in my prayers.  Hope this went well and side effects will be minimal.  Keep your chin up and a smile on your face as you Go! Fight! Win!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Laura, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  

I know exactly what she is going through.  It is the toughest road one can travel.  Support of friends and family along with a great attitude go a long way.  Go, fight, win.  All the best.  I will pray for you Laura.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I took my friend to her last chemo two weeks ago - now it is the waiting game - for blood work, mugga (sp?) scans, cat scans etc.  -- so I am sending you all good thoughts and prayers -- and that your last after effects will be a little better much like she felt hers were this time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*rho*: I hear you. I just scheduled my mother's second muga and CT scan for next month. She's had a double mastectomy; 8 chemo 37 radiations and now 8 more chemo's then re access; possibly more chemo. Long road. SUPPORT and ATTITUDE are key. Next month is 1 year since she was diagnosed; it seems like 10. Yet, with every day that goes by; we are more grateful.

*All the best to anyone and their loved ones who are facing this battle.*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

{{{Laura}}} Rooting for you!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

As always, Laura, my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Laura;
My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am praying that this last chemo will be it. Just know you have support. Even though we have never met, I am still thinking of you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Laura - prayers are with you


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura

My thoughts and prays are with you and your family, and may god bless you and your family.


Jodi


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Laura,
As always you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Linda


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Laura, sending good vibes and keeping you and your family im my prayers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We are celebrating with Laura! How great to see the end of chemo. I really appreciate your thoughts for my SIL. Thank you, good people!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Laura and family, kindest thoughts and prayers to you.
deb


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just found this thread and would like to pass on my prayers and good thoughts to Laura.  I'm thinking positive thoughts here for a quick and healthy turn around.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Laura: I will keep you in my thoughs and prayers,


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Last Chemo Day! Now that is an event that calls for a big celebration!









I am sending good thoughts and hope to Laura, her family and everyone else who is fighting cancer. You are in my thoughts and prayers too. What you are going through is one of the worst things a person and their family must endure. We are very lucky to be alive in a time when medicine is so advanced that there are good and effective treatments for this disease.

Go! Fight! Win!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

I am amazed at the concern that you group of Kindle Boarders carry for me!  Thank you so much for the prays and good wishes.  I can not say in words what it means to me!  This round of chemo has hit me pretty hard.  I am kind of just zapped as far as energy is concerned.  I'm hoping by tomorrow or Tuesday I'll be feeling better.  Of course, reading your posts help me feel better!  Again, thanks so much for caring!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hang in there Laura! Lots of healing thoughts and prayers coming your way.*

*GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!! LAURA*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We're with you all the way, Laura.  Our hearts and prayers are with you and all your family and friends fighting through this thing with you.

On a happy note, I know two people who made it past the five year mark, and one is still going well past the 10 year mark.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Harvey said:


> I want to add a little bit to what Laura said - - because I feel that you all are now part of this story.
> 
> Laura, as you know, is my sister-in-law. She lives in Georgia, a few hours south of Atlanta. I admire a lot about her. She is the most completely unassuming person I know. She has an amazing curiosity. She loves camping and bicycling. She loves her three children and husband. She has a great sense of humor. She has an uncomplaining attitude. She loves life! She is a great girl, and our whole family thinks the world of her, even though she teases me mercilessly about my Canadian accent.
> 
> ...


As you may know, Laura has finished all 8 rounds of chemo!

The treatment has been awful but it seems to be doing its terrible magic - in fact, the doctors are not able to even locate the tumor anymore. She does have surgery coming up and we are anxious and praying for that to go well. But, most of all our family is celebrating and thankful for how far she has come.

And, she and my wife are planning to walk sixty miles in the 3-day walk for cancer! This benefit supports Susan G. Komen for the Cure. There's more information (and an opportunity to support them) at the bottom of the forum pages, or at this link.

GoFightWin Laura!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO! *CELEBRATE!* So happy to hear the good news. You are one tough cookie Laura! I will wear my Go!! FIGHT!! WIN!! t-shirt in celebration this weekend.

Keeping you in my prayers and my thoughts. I will definitely give God the glory for the great report.

GO!! FIGHT!! WIN!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Hallelujah, Praise the Lord!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Awesome news Harvey!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

_*GO, FIGHT, WIN ! !*_


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonderful news. Blessings to all of your family.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Some of you have been following the story of my sister-in-law, Laura. I've merged a few separate threads, including her introductory thread, into this one.

I'm sorry to resurrect this old thread under these circumstances - but wanted to let you all know that Laura was diagnosed last week with leukemia. (She went through breast cancer chemo and radiation over the past two years.) The doctors were insistent that the chemo start right away, and so in the span of a few hours her world, and the world of those of us who love her, is flipped upside down - as we deal with concern, caring, and some distress that this beautiful person has been tested enough.

She just finished her first round of chemo for the leukemia, and she'll be hospital-bound for the next five or six weeks. My wife Carrie is in Georgia with her now. Laura is a fighter, she's doing fine, and her attitude towards all of this is inspiring. As my wife says, if she could talk to cancer she would tell it 'you picked the wrong one to mess with'.

My wife has resurrected her blog to keep family and friends informed: http://www.gofightwin-laura.blogspot.com/

I feel like a few of you are part of Laura's story, and wanted you to know. Prayer works, and I appreciate yours now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, Harvey, I'm so sorry. Yes, Laura has been through enough. I just pray that what she has to endure now will bring her safely back to good health. 

There are many different kinds of leukemia and it's my understanding that some of them are very treatable. I hope that's the case.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Harvey! I'm sooo very sorry for Laura and your family. please accept my well wishes and prayers on her/your behalf.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, you are so right - prayer works!  Laura and your entire family have my prayers for healing!

Kathy in NC


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey,  I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'll get her back on my prayer list.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Harvey. I will keep your sister in my prayers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much. Laura received this card today. It's perfect.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with Laura and her family.

It just isn't fair that Laura must go through this so soon after tackling cancer.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about laura. Been following this thread for the last two years I've been on KB. She is such a stronger person. Cancer is hard on the patient and family. Best wishes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Laura is on my prayer list.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura and all the family are on my prayer list Harvey. I know what a fighter she is!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Any updates on Laura? Sending prayers her way!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just checked the GoFightWin! blog and saw that good news was posted there today. It appears that the chemo, prayers, and healing thoughts have been working.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome news. Thank you. 
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I just checked the GoFightWin! blog and saw that good news was posted there today. It appears that the chemo, prayers, and healing thoughts have been working.


so glad to hear this.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes indeed! Laura (who has been battling breast cancer and now acute myeloid leukemia) has had good news this week - her leukemia has quite unexpectedly gone into remission. We are celebrating that!!

She is still going forward with a bone marrow transplant on the advice of her doctors. We are immensely thankful for the anonymous donor who is offering the bone marrow, after each of Laura's siblings was found to be incompatible for donating. 

Thank you for asking - and sorry I missed some of the earlier posts inquiring about Laura!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Yes indeed! Laura (who has been battling breast cancer and now acute myeloid leukemia) has had good news this week - her leukemia has quite unexpectedly gone into remission. We are celebrating that!!
> 
> She is still going forward with a bone marrow transplant on the advice of her doctors. We are immensely thankful for the anonymous donor who is offering the bone marrow, after each of Laura's siblings was found to be incompatible for donating.
> 
> Thank you for asking - and sorry I missed some of the earlier posts inquiring about Laura!


Sending prayers for Laura and the anonymous donor!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! Tomorrow is a very big day - - it's the day Laura gets her bone marrow transplant. Her high school is holding an (unofficial) prayer vigil for her tomorrow morning.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thinking of Laura - Go Fight Win!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Praying for Laura!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Harvey - 

I just skimmed through the earlier posts in this thread and read your last post about Laura getting the bone marrow transplant. I am praying that all went well for her.

I am in the process of donating stem cells through the bone marrow registry.  I signed up for the registry in 2008 and was notified in Oct. that I was a preliminary match for a 45 year old man with a plasma cell disorder. After final testing and passing a physical, the procedure to harvest my stem cells is scheduled for March 7, with the patient receiving the cells on March 8. Stem cells are donated through apheresis - basically a needle goes in one arm, the blood is centrifuged to get the stem cells, and it goes back into the other hand through an IV. It is not supposed to be a painful procedure and most people only miss work on the day they donate. I am fortunate enough to live only a half hour away from a donation center so it isnt even an inconvenience for me. Some centers do the donation in 2 days but my center does it in one.

From what I have learned through this process so far, the only time I will possibly have any discomfort is during the 5 days prior to the donation. Each day I will have an injection of a drug that stimulates stem cell production. Some people experience joint and bone aches - I guess because the bone marrow is going to town producing extra stem cells. But I have been told Advil controls this well. The prossibilty doesnt bother me because I consider it nothing compared to the pain and suffering the patent has gone through with their illness.  Nothing! I am just glad that I can help another person. The procedure is actually rahter miraclulous in how it works - a medical marvel!

I have been promoting the registry and how to sign up on Facebook and other boards. I could do that here as well in a new topic if you would like.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, Tam, this is awesome that you can do this for someone. I'm even aware if there is a donation place like that in my area, but I probably should check it out.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Tam... you are an inspiration!! This world needs more people like you!! Thank you!!


Prayers to Laura.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

The website is http://www.marrow.org/ and if you click on "Join the Registry" you can learn all about it. There are donor drives, which is how I joined (at a drive in honor of a young man with leukemia who sadly passed away before a match could be found) but you can request a kit to be sent to your home directly. It involves collecting cells with cheek swabs, sealing them up in the kit and mailing it back.

When I registered I had the false assumption that donors had to travel to the patient - but they go to the closest hospital that can do the procedure. I also thought all donations involved taking marrow out of the donor's hip bone, but I learned that about &5% of the time stem cells from the blood are harvested, and that method is becoming more popular with the specialists all the time.

When I got the call, I never even considered saying no. I think most people would do the same. How often do you get to do something that saves a life? It's worth the slight discomfort involved.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Tam, thank you for that informative post. Most of wife's family has signed up to be a marrow donor, but I had not heard such a detailed description of how the process works - at least for stem cell donors. Very interesting. I am signing up as well. Thanks for your post - I hope it encourages many to sign up and make a world of difference in someone's life.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How is Laura doing after her transplant?


----------

